# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Winterdepressie/Winterblues - Artikels

## Leontien

Het is weer winter en vaak koud, nat en somber. Veel mensen kunnen 's morgens moeilijk uit hun bed komen, snoepen meer en voelen zich prikkelbaar, lusteloos en moe. Gelukkig is er wat aan deze winterdip te doen.

Met lichttherapie is de winterdip eenvoudig tegen te gaan. Een 'lichtbad' heeft het beste effect als je het in de ochtend een half uurtje doet direct na het wakker worden. Lichttherapie helpt ook bij het verbeteren van de concentratie en de alertheid, het voorkomen slaap- en waakstoornissen en het tegengaan van vermoeidheid tijdens nachtdiensten. Lichttherapie wordt onder andere in ziekenhuizen gegeven, maar kan ook thuis worden toegepast. Bijvoorbeeld met een handzame lichttherapielamp. Deze is verkrijgbaar bij Vitaal thuiszorgwinkel.

Waarom werkt extra licht in de winter? 
De winterdip ontstaat door een tekort aan daglicht, waardoor de biologische klok ontregeld raakt. Daarnaast spelen de hormonen melatonine en serotonine een rol. Melatonine wordt aangemaakt als het donker is en maakt ons slaperig. Daartegenover maakt ons lichaam onder invloed van daglicht serotonine aan, dat juist ennergie geeft. In de winter, wanneer het overwegend donker is, hebben we eigenlijk een teveel aan melatoninen. Het resultaat = meer slaap en minder energie! 
Daarom meer licht in alle winterse duisternis.

Bron: Gezond thuis; magazine van Thuiszorg Stad Utrecht

----------


## raketje

Helemaal mee eens!  :Wink:

----------


## Leontien

*De herfst is nog niet eens begonnen, maar de polikliniek winterdepressie van het Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen (UMCG) heeft nu al een hele stapel aanmeldingen voor lichttherapie binnen gekregen. De oorzaak: de donkere maand augustus.*

Nog niet eerder gedurende de afgelopen eeuw viel er in de maand augustus zoveel regen. Vooral als je nog de deur uit moet, kun je daar knap chagrijnig van worden. Maar volgens psycholoog Ybe Meesters heeft de regen niets te maken met een winterdepressie. "Een winterdepressie wordt opgeroepen door een gebrek aan zonlicht. In de maand augustus was er vaak sprake van grote, donkere wolken waardoor er maar weinig zon te zien was. Hierdoor zijn er waarschijnlijk meer mensen nu al somber gesteld."

Hoe het precies komt dat mensen van slag raken als ze te weinig licht ontvangen, is niet duidelijk. De meest gangbare theorie gaat ervan uit dat het iets met de biologische klok te maken heeft. Die zorgt voor ons slaap- en waakritme: als het donker is kunnen we beter slapen, en als het in de slaapkamer te licht wordt, worden we wakker. Wanneer de hersenen te weinig licht krijgen, raakt die biologische klok van slag en raken we in een slecht humeur.

Zo'n winterdepressie kan behoorlijk vervelend zijn. Concentratieverlies, angstgevoelens, sloomheid, besluiteloosheid en prikkelbaarheid zijn bekende symptomen. Maar anders dan bij een 'gewone' depressie hebben mensen met een winterdepressie geen moeite om in slaap te komen. Integendeel: ze slapen juist extra veel, soms wel veertien uur op een dag. En ook de eetlust neemt niet af, maar eerder toe: patiënten krijgen vooral veel trek in zoetigheid of koolhydraatrijk voedsel. Allemaal het gevolg van die donkere wolken.

Gelukkig is er nog de lichttherapie. Daarmee kan de biologische klok weer gelijk worden gezet, zodat de psychische problemen als sneeuw voor de zon verdwijnen. "Onze gegevens laten zien dat zeventig tot tachtig procent van de mensen positief op een behandeling reageert", aldus Meesters. "Maar waarom het werkt is nog steeds niet duidelijk." 

Maar niet iedereen die even in een dipje zit, krijgt meteen zo'n behandeling. Een herfstblues is niet hetzelfde als een winterdepressie. Mensen die door hun huisarts zijn doorverwezen naar de polikliek krijgen daarom eerst een intakegesprek. Blijkt er daadwerkelijk sprake te zijn van een winterdepressie, dan kan met de lichttherapie worden begonnen. Die duurt ongeveer een week. Doorgaans is een week na de beëindiging van de behandeling wel duidelijk of deze succesvol is geweest. 
Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...2700/sc=56e38c

----------


## Luuss0404

Als de winterdepressie niet wordt veroorzaakt door een tekort aan daglicht, wat kunnen we ondernemen om een winterdepressie, met al zijn vervelende klachten en symptomen zoals een enorme vermoeidheid, een stap voor te blijven? Hoe kunnen we via onze voeding en door veel lichamelijke activiteiten en beweging de winterdepressie overwinnen? Een overzicht:

-Verlaagd vitamine D gehalte tijdens een depressie Iedereen die een depressie heeft, of depressief is, heeft een verlaagde Vitamine D gehalte. Voorkomen van een depressie kan betekenen dat we het tekort aan Vitamine D moeten aanvullen. Een eerste stap om van de depressie af te komen is het tekort aan vitamine D in ons lijf aan te vullen. Vitamine D zit in: Alle vette vis (Zalm, sardines, haring en bv makreel), Zonlicht, Levertraan.

-Wandelen, beweging en winterdepressie Een bijzonder interessante theorie is dat door de korte, sombere en koude dagen de mens liever warm binnen zit, dan naar buiten gaat. Zomers zijn de lichamelijke activiteit vol op: we fietsen, we wandelen, we voetballen, we zwemmen, we tuinieren, we sporten, we joggen en enz. We zijn flink in beweging. In de winter valt die beweging voor veel mensen vrijwel stil. Vooral als we niets anders doen dan thuis zitten en enkel het huis verlaten om boodschappen te doen (per auto) en naar het werk gaan (per auto). Door de bloedsomloop flink te stimuleren door beweging, daardoor flink moeten ademhalen en daardoor een regelmatige toevoer van zuurstof creëren, krijgen onze hersencellen een grondige voeding van zuurstof. Ieder mens knapt er van op!
Hersencellen willen een regelmatige toevoer van zuurstof! Door onze hersencellen van voldoende zuurstof te voorzien gaan ze weer als normaal functioneren. Een fikse wandeling in een behoorlijk stevig tempo is dus een uitstekende manier om de winterdepressie aan te pakken. Elke dag een uur stevig doorwandelen zou binnen afzienbare tijd goede resultaten moeten opleveren. Helemaal interessant aan deze theorie is de wetenschap dat mensen met een depressie een tekort aan zuurstof in hun lichaam vertonen!

-Negatieve ionen basis van een depressie?
De lucht bestaat uit negatieve en positieve ionen. Door een overschot aan elektrische apparaten in huis wordt het natuurlijke ionen evenwicht verstoord. Positief geladen ionen zijn in de overhand. Wetenschappers vermoeden dat het te kort aan negatieve ionen in de lucht een zeer grote bijdrage levert aan (oa) depressies, slaapstoornissen, prikkelbaarheid, vermoeidheid, gebrek aan concentratie. Winterdepressie symptomen en verschijnselen!

-Zoutlamp
Zoutlampen hebben de opmerkelijke gave om het evenwicht in de lucht te herstellen door negatieve ionen uit te stralen! We brengen veel tijd door in de woonkamer, waar vermoedelijk een flink aantal elektrische apparaten (tv, video, dvd, blu-ray, satelliet ontvanger, cd speler, radio, telefoon, het is een enorme verzameling van apparaten in de woonkamer!) ook hun tijd doorbrengen. Zet een zoutlamp in de woonkamer en de werkplaats (computer, cd, radio) thuis waar veel elektrische apparaten zich ook bevinden.

-Werkplaats bij de baas
Vermoedelijk hebben we op de werkplaats bij de baas met hetzelfde euvel te maken: veel en veel te veel elektrische apparaten om ons heen. De lucht op de werkplaats is “vergiftigd” met positief geladen ionen! Als je beschikt over een eigen werkplaats: zet er een zoutlamp neer zodat je directe werkomgeving “gereinigd” wordt door de negatieve geladen ionen en zo het evenwicht herstelt tussen de ionen in de lucht.

-Lachen, heel veel lachen
Zou je tijdens je leven elke dag een uur echt schateren van de lach – genomen over een dag – zou de mens vrij zijn van elk mogelijke vorm van depressie! Lachen gieren, brullen en huilen van de lach, dat is wat we nodig hebben tijdens een heuse winterdepressie! Het probleem is dat er niet veel behoefte aan sociaal contact is tijdens een winterdepressie. Een uur (minimaal!) per dag gieren van de lach tijdens het kijken van comedy of lachfilms is natuurlijk ook uitstekend! Maar lach! Elke dag! De rest van je leven: lach, lach, lach!
Bron http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...voorkomen.html

Andere oplossingen zijn lichttherapie zoals hierboven beschreven  :Wink:  en het innemen van Sint Janskruid (als je medicatie gebruikt raadpleeg dan altijd je huisarts voordat je Sint Janskruid gaat nemen, want kan heel schadelijk zijn)

----------


## Luuss0404

Winterdepressie (en winterblues)
Depressieve stemmingen tijdens najaar, winter en het vroege voorjaar, zijn voor bijna 1,2 miljoen Nederlandsers een terugkerend probleem. Voor ongeveer 450.000 Nederlanders zijn de klachten zo ernstig, dat er sprake is van een winterdepressie. Deze groep doet weinig tot niets gedurende deze periode. Iedereen kan het overkomen, maar de grootste groep patiënten wordt gevormd door vrouwen tussen de 13 en 55 jaar. De klachten beginnen veelal in de herfst, verergeren in de winter en verdwijnen langzaam in de lente.
Een winterdepressie wordt ook wel ingedeeld naar mate van ernst. De ernstige vorm wordt ook wel Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) genoemd en is de echte winterdepressie. De lichte variant wordt ook wel Subsyndromal Seasonal Affective Disorder (S-SAD) genoemd en in de Nederlandse taal ook wel winterblues.

De meest voorkomende klachten van de winterdepressie (en winterblues) zijn:
* somberheid, neerslachtigheid
* neiging zich in zichzelf terug te trekken.
* veel slapen, soms zelfs meer dan 14 uur per dag
* vermoeidheid, ondanks eventueel veel slapen
* prikkelbaarheid
* veel eten, met name koolhydraatrijk voedsel
* gewichtstoename 
Als de klachten 2 jaar of langer achtereen terugkeren in de winterperiode, is er sprake van een winterdepressie.

http://www.depressief.nl/content/dep...it/soorten.asp

----------


## Agnes574

Winterdepressie: Winterblues 

De aandoening heeft te maken met de seizoensvariaties in licht waardoor onze biologische klok verstoord raakt en niet meer 'gelijk loopt' met het daglicht. De moeilijkste maanden zijn doorgaans januari en februari. 

Iedereen heeft wel eens last wanneer het dagenlang somber weer is. Maar naar schatting één op tien tot twintig mensen hebben hiervan zoveel last hebben dat ze moeite hebben om nog normaal te functioneren. 
Vrouwen hebben om een of andere reden vier maal meer last van een winterdepressie dan mannen. Winterdepressies komen iets frequenter voor in noordelijk gelegen landen in vergelijking met zuiderse landen met meer zonlicht, maar ook in Italië wordt het percentage geschat op ong. 10 procent. Misschien zijn mensen uit noordelijke landen genetisch beter aangepast aan het tekort aan licht. Wel lijken winterdepressies meer voor te komen in families met een verleden van alcoholmisbruik. 


Symptomen 
• men voelt zich lusteloos en moe, 
• men is prikkelbaar, overdreven angstig, 
• concentratieproblemen, 
• overdreven eten en slapen
• gewichtstoename
• een onbedwingbare zin in zoetigheden

Er bestaan enkele opvallende verschilpunten tussen niet-seizoensgebonden depressies en winterdepressies. Iemand met een niet-seizoensgebonden depressie voelt zich ook voortdurend moe, maar kan -in tegenstelling tot iemand met een winterdepressie - de slaap niet vatten. Ze zijn moe omdat ze onvoldoende slapen (ze willen wel, maar ze kunnen niet), terwijl de winterdepressieven moe zijn ondanks vele uren slaap. 
Een tweede verschilpunt is de trek in zoetigheid, die typisch is voor een winterdepressie. Wie lijdt aan een niet-seizoensgebonden depressie heeft helemaal geen eetlust, en zal eerder vermageren in plaats van te verdikken. 

Criteria 
Om van een echte winterdepressie te kunnen spreken, moet aan een aantal voorwaarden voldaan zijn. 
• de klachten moeten gedurende tenminste twee opeenvolgende winterseizoenen optreden 
• de klachten verdwijnen spontaan in de lente
• er zijn geen andere redenen om de depressie te verklaren (verlies van een geliefd persoon, verlies van werk, vereenzaming,... )

Vaak is het moeilijk om een diagnose te stellen omdat verschillende factoren verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn voor een depressie. 


Oorzaak 
Er bestaan verschillende theorieën over de oorzaken van winterblues.

• De lichttheorie zegt dat het te maken heeft met een gebrek aan (zon)licht. Op een zonnige dag schommelt de verlichtingssterkte (uitgedrukt in lux) tussen 10.000 en 100.000 lux. Op een sombere, bewolkte dag kan dit soms slechts 1000 lux zijn en in een kantooromgeving slechts 500 lux. 
Wanneer er minder licht is, schakelt de natuur over op een trager ritme. Bij mensen met wintermoeheid wordt de activiteit echter in die mate vertraagd, dat een normaal leven verstoord raakt. Licht, dat via de ogen bij ons binnendringt, heeft immers een grote invloed op het menselijk lichaam. De pijnappelklier in onze hersenen scheidt gedurende de nacht het hormoon melatonine af. Melatonine zet het slaapmechanisme in gang en speelt ook een rol in de interne regeling van de biologische klok. Men gaat ervan uit dat een teveel aan melatonine een deprimerende invloed heeft.
Het feit dat lichttherapie mensen met een winterdepressie weer opmontert, pleit sterk voor de lichttheorie. Maar anderzijds hebben studies met melatonine tot nu toe tot geen eensluidende resultaten geleid.

• Er wordt ook geopperd dat een verstoring van onze biologische klok, die de dagelijkse levenscyclus controleert, de oorzaak is van winterdepressies. Deze klok waakt er over dat de structuren in ons lichaam afwisselend in een rust- en in een actieve fase komen. Ze ziet er bijvoorbeeld op toe dat we vooral overdag alert zijn en ons ‘s avonds moe voelen, dat onze bloeddruk in de loop van de dag stijgt, net als onze lichaamstemperatuur en dat de productie van sommige hormonen overdag op volle toeren draait, terwijl andere hormonen vooral ‘s nachts geproduceerd worden, enz.
Mensen met een winterdepressie zouden een “gevoeliger” interne klok hebben, die makkelijker ontregeld raakt dan bij gezonde mensen. 
Ook deze hypothese is nog niet echt bewezen.

• Recente onderzoeken hebben bij patiënten met winterdepressie een verminderde lichtgevoeligheid van de retina in het oog aangetoond waardoor de hersenen minder lichtsignalen zouden krijgen. De preciese betekenis hiervan is echter niet duidelijk. 


Remedies 
Wat ook de oorzaak is, feit is dat heel veel mensen met een winterdepressie heel goed reageren op licht. Lichttherapie wordt tegenwoordig dan ook als de voorkeurbehandeling beschouwd, ook al is het preciese mechanisme waarop dit werkt niet bekend en werkt het ook niet altijd. Men vermoedt dat hierdoor de afscheiding van melatonine wordt geregulariseerd.

Lichttherapie blijkt het best te werken wanneer het 's morgens onmiddellijk na het ontwaken wordt toegepast. 
De eenvoudigste vorm van lichttherapie is veel buiten zijn in het volle licht (elke dag bv. een uurtje gaan wandelen) en zo veel mogelijk tijd doorbrengen in een van nature goed verlichte ruimte (dus zo weinig mogelijk gordijnen, geen hoge bomen vlak bij het raam, enz.). Volgens een recente studie zou één uur in buitenlicht evenveel effect hebben als twee-en-half uur kunstlicht. Indien je over de financiële mogelijkheden beschikt is een wintervakantie in de zon ideaal.

De laatste jaren zijn behandelingen ontwikkeld waarbij de patiënt gedurende enkele weken dagelijks twee à drie uur wordt blootgesteld aan een intens wit licht. Daarvoor moet men plaatsnemen voor een speciale lichtbak met een lichtintensiteit die varieert van 2.500 tot 10.000 lux, afhankelijk van de ernst van de winterdepressie en de duur van de behandeling. Ter vergelijking: gewoon kunstlicht binnenshuis bereikt zelden meer dan 500 lux. 
De toestellen zijn voorzien van speciale UV-filters om eventuele beschadiging van de huid te voorkomen. U moet wel de raadgevingen inzake behandelingsduur en afstand tussen ogen en toestel eerbiedigen.

Meestal hebben deze toestellen speciale witte fluorescerende lampen, maar tests met gewone fluorescerende lampen en zelfs met gewone lampen hebben geen verschil kunnen aantonen. Wel blijkt er een relatie te bestaan met de sterkte van de lampen: hoe sterker, hoe efficiënter. Maar recent zijn er ook studies gebeurd met lampen van slechts 100 lux die toch een betekenisvol resultaat bleken te hebben. 

Recent werden ook toestellen ontwikkeld die rechtstreeks op het oog kunnen worden geplaatst als een soort lichtgevende bril. Bij dit type toestel worden lampen gebruikt van slechts 60 lux en kan ook de behandelingsduur sterk worden ingekort.

Een andere veelbelovende therapie is het kunstmatig nabootsen van het ochtendgloren. Experimenten waarbij men tijdens de slaap het lichtvolume geleidelijk aan verhoogt zodat het een zomerochtend lijkt, blijken zeer effectief te zijn, zelfs bij vrij zwakke lichtbronnen (250 lux)
Alhoewel dergelijke toestellen tegenwoordig vrij te koop zijn of zelfs kunnen worden gehuurd, is het toch ten zeerste aan te raden om uw arts te raadplegen voor u met dergelijke therapie start. In sommige gevallen (bv. bij manisch-depressiviteit, bepaalde oogaandoeningen) is lichttherapie af te raden. 



Complicaties 
• De eerste dagen na de start van een behandeling met lichttherapie kunnen lichte oogirritaties, tranende ogen of hoofdpijn optreden. Normaal verdwijnen deze symptomen vrij snel. Is dit niet het geval, dan onderbreekt u de therapie best en vraagt u raad aan uw arts. Dit is vooral van groot belang bij oudere personen omdat zij soms, zonder het te beseffen, latente oogaandoeningen kunnen hebben.

• Lichttherapie heeft voor zover tot nu toe bekend geen negatieve bijwerkingen. Maar of het op lange termijn geen schadelijke effecten kan hebben op de ogen, is momenteel nog een vraagteken. 

• Een winterdepressie voorkomen door lichttherapie heeft geen zin, maar een beginnende winterdepressie kan men met vroegtijdige lichttherapie wel de kop indrukken.
Lichttherapie blijkt het meest effect te hebben bij patiënten waarbij de winterdepressie gepaard gaat met slaap- en eetstoornissen. 

• Sommige mensen zoeken hun heil onder de zonnebank omdat dit ook veel licht geeft. Helaas gaat de vergelijking tussen de zonnebank en de lichtbak, niet op. Lichttherapie werkt via de ogen, die moeten geopend zijn tijdens de therapie. Tijdens een zonnebankkuur moet men de ogen sluiten en liefst nog een beschermend brilletje dragen. UV-stralen verdrijven alleen de bleke teint, de sombere gevoelens blijven.

• In sommige gevallen zal de arts samen met of als alternatief voor lichttherapie een anti-depressivum voorschrijven. Over de combinatie van beide zijn evenwel geen studies bekend.

• Hebt u last van een ongeremde trek in zoetigheid? Kies dan gezonde snacks - zoals fruit. Fruit met een zoete smaak zal uw trek in zoet even goed stillen, zonder dat u daarbij verdikt en/of last krijgt van schuldgevoelens 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tips Luuss!!

Ik probeer in ieder geval zoveel mogelijk buiten te komen (wandelen,in de tuin lopen), het huis héél goed te verluchten en zo vaak mogelijk en veel te lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Het zijn eigenlijk tips waar we ons altijd aan zouden moeten houden  :Wink:  
Bijna wintertijd... k heb het nu al koud  :Frown:  Dikke trui en skisokken alweer uit de kast gepakt  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Luuss,

Hier ook een dikke trui en warme sokken ... en hier staat de deur ook nog 's open voor de woefkes  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------

